

Google Analytics data of being slashdotted and posted here. - mrcharles
http://smellslikedonkey.com/wordpress/?p=313

======
techiferous
Thanks for sharing!

Here's what my analytics looked like when someone submitted my
<http://www.patiencepractice.com> site to Digg: <http://imgur.com/p3gpd>

I don't have my server set up to alert me when it starts getting higher
traffic. Does anyone have any good tips on how to do that? I'm running this on
Linode.

~~~
codexon
Here's my analytics during my most popular submission reaching 30k views in 1
day.

<http://www.codexon.com/temp/traffic.png>

What may also interest you is that I earned around 50 cents in advertisements
during this increase of traffic. I can't legally tell you the other statistics
because of the AdSense TOS.

I had hoped that I could at least sustain the cost of the hosting through ads,
but I don't know how I am making pennies on mountains of traffic while
everyone else claims they are making $5+ a day.

~~~
ddemchuk
Your ads might not be well targeted enough/have low CPC rates.

Plus, your site seems to be aimed at techies. Most of us don't ever click ads
so it's tough to monetize that way.

Nice blog though :-)

~~~
codexon
Do you mean that the only way to earn a reasonable amount (at least enough for
hosting) is to target a dumber audience?

~~~
ddemchuk
I didn't say you're targeting more intelligent people, just more
technologically inclined people who are most likely accustomed to Adsense ads
and therefore less likely to click on them and provide you income.

There are a lot of niches out there that are full of really intelligent people
who are less technologically inclined than most of us who would be more likely
to give consideration to an Adsense ad than we would..

------
petercooper
My Beginning Ruby royalties post that did pretty well here got about 3000
visitors from HN in the first 24 hours, and 4000 from Slashdot in.. several
hours, before I took it down due to their erroneous summary (and having had a
kid the same day) :-)

------
pavs
Purely in terms of traffic, slashdot or reddit doesn't give you anywhere as
much traffic as Digg or Stumbleupon can send your way.

They all have a high bounce rate, I think it is normal for traffic from social
media sites.

~~~
alxp
Digg will give you a big spike right away but it fall off the front page so
fast that it doesn't last long. Slashdot seems to give you a boost for a whole
day.

~~~
pavs
Each link on digg stay on the homepage for approx. 2-5 hours (depending on the
time of the day), there are roughly 50-60 links on the frontpage a day. It
makes sense that slashdot is likely to send you traffic throughout the day at
more or less same pace. In case of digg, even after it gets removed from the
front page a story can move to the "top 10 list" for the nest 10+ hours which
sends huge amount of traffic.

Speaking from personal experience, I have seen digg send traffic from 5k to
60k in a day. Here is a recent example: <http://imgur.com/NWAWG.png> google
analytic roughly shows the same traffic numbers.

~~~
bemmu
Digg pages rank pretty OK in Google. I got very roughly 10k hits for a site
from the Digg effect, then 1.5k over the next 2 years from people who randomly
found the Digg post and clicked through.

Biggest effect of all was that many blogs found my site through Digg, then
linked back to it, leading to an improved ranking that brought 31k hits from
Google (over 2 years).

Still all of this is peanuts and didn't amount to anything, time spent on that
site was mostly good as a learning experience. It brought in less than $500 in
revenue (total) over the years, despite being in a very lucrative niche
(domain names) and being on Digg, Reddit and del.icio.us main pages.

Currently the site is broken and I am not maintaining it anymore, but it was a
list of domain names that are expiring soon. It didn't make much revenue
because right after a hit of popularity my affiliate partner cancelled their
affiliate program for registering expiring domain names, and I could never
find another one and could only slap AdSense there.

------
psadauskas
I don't think a slashdotting is what it used to be, both in the number of
users, and in the amount of bandwidth available to the site getting
slashdotted.

~~~
blhack
Agreed. I am not a programmer by any stretch of even my own imagination, but I
do have a website that kindof sortof seems to work. I've had things make it to
the front page of here, and slashdot and was _extremely_ surprised that it
didn't just crash my machine (it's slicehost's cheapest VPS).

This was weird to me because I grew up around fark and slashdot hearing
stories about servers going down almost immediately after being posted. I
think that those days might actually be gone.

~~~
vidarh
It's always been a case of severely underpowered hosts. I've gotten
slashdotted several times, and frankly it's not that much traffic (anymore,
anyway)

The biggest problem seemed to be sites running on hosts with far too little
memory, far too low maximum number of Apache (or whatever) processes, or
mismatched maximum number of Apache processes and database connections.

Though I'm sure there's at least an order of magnitude difference depending on
the post.

------
fudgie
<http://www.fudgie.org/slashdotted.html> \- a recording of the traffic glTail
got from Slashdot after it was announced. If I remember correctly, it got a
bit over 4000 requests/minute at the 'worst'.

------
mrcharles
Just for the record, this isn't my site, but a friends'. Posting it here cause
it seems in line with common topics.

------
paraschopra
Your bounce rate is surely very high (90%) - do others also have this large
bounce rate? Ours is close to 50%

~~~
jhancock
you get 50% bounce from spikes from reddit, slashdot? or you get 50% bounce
rate normally?

